# DIE RHEINGAUER - MTB Tour am 17. Juni 2006



## carboni (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo MTBler, 

hier das WarmUp für den Kiedrich-Marathon. Natürlich ein Stück kürzer und nicht ganz so heftig, trotzdem spannend genug, um es mal auszuprobieren.

Ich habe noch ein bißchen am Streckenverlauf getüffelt, im Groben geht es über Frauenstein, Grauer Stein, Georgenborn, Schlangenbad, Rauenthal, "Rausch", Kiedrich, Martinstal, Frauenstein, zurück zum Schiersteiner Hafen.

Strecke:
~45km, ~900hm, überwiegend gut zu fahrende Waldwege, ein, zwei Singletrails, ein wenig Straße. Nach ~2 Stunden Rast in der Waldgaststätte "Rausch", auf jeden Fall in Schierstein die Chance das ultimative Leckereis zu schlappern.

Wichtig:
Das Tempo richtet sich nach dem Langsamsten. Technisch ist die Runde auch für weniger versierte Piloten geeignet; Helmpflicht und technisch einwandfreies MTB sind obligatorisch. 

Weitere Details im beigefügten Flyer.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Bettina (1. Juni 2006)

Hi Carboni,
ich bin dabei.
Nur warum steht in deinem Flyer was von Regenjacke? Hast du bei deiner intensiven Vorbreitung Regen bestellt?  
Ich bin für andere Erfrischungen immer zu haben  

Gruß Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni (1. Juni 2006)

Bettina schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Carboni,
> ich bin dabei.
> Nur warum steht in deinem Flyer was von Regenjacke? Hast du bei deiner intensiven Vorbreitung Regen bestellt?
> Ich bin für andere Erfrischungen immer zu haben
> ...



Du darfst die Regenjacke zu Hause lassen, aber nachher bitte nicht maulen. ;-)))

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Rockside (1. Juni 2006)

Eigentlich fahr ich ja am Sonntag 18.Juni den Kiedrich Marathon mit. Trotzdem werde ich euch verstärken. Ob Bettina dann ihre Regenjacke eingepackt hat? Man weiss es nicht genau....
Aber hast schon recht, ich bin aber auch lieber für andere Erfrischungen 

@carboni
ne prima Aufmachung als Präsentation für die Tour  

Gruss,
Rolf


----------



## gfm_eisenhauer (1. Juni 2006)

Hi carboni,
ich denke ich bin auch dabei.Wär ja mal ne Gelegenheit als Newcomer ein paar leute kennenzulernen

Vielleicht hättet ihr auch lust in Georgenborn nen Abstecher zur Hohen Wurzel
(der Fernsehturm) zu machen ? Da oben kenne ich Powertrails die wirklich spaßmachen ( aber nur mit ne Federgabel ). Aber vielleicht sollte man das irgenwann mal in einer seperaten TOur machen ( ich hab eben eine Tourbeschreibung in langer Arbeit gemacht und jetzt stelle ich fest, das hier nur 60kb max sind ... :-/ wer das bild haben will soll mir eine email an : [email protected] schicken, dem sende ich es dann ... 

Gruß 
Richard


----------



## carboni (3. Juni 2006)

Moin, 
mein Bike und ich sind bis zum 11. Juni offline, bis dahin.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Mr. Hide (13. Juni 2006)

Guude Achim,

nachdem du ja am Gardsee meine Malga Vies Tour ertragen hast und nun ein Beinharter 1. Grades bist , möchte ich nicht versäumen, bei deiner Tour dabei zu sein.

See you on Trails

Jens


----------



## maikthebike (13. Juni 2006)

Hey Meister! 

Bin bei diesem EVENT natürlich auch am Start...  

bis dahin 
maik


----------



## FFreak (14. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Würd mich gern noch bei euch einklinken.....freue mich schon auf die "griffigen *Singletrails* und die knackigen *Downhills*".

_Was meint der Guide: wird´s eher ne Strecke für´n Fully oder nen Hardtail?_

*@ Richard:* Werkzeug für die Kette dabei....?     Bin gestern die Strecke vom Sonntag noch mal in Abwandlung mit zwei mal den Blauen Punkt - einmal links und einmal rechts ab der Wurzel runter, den Schläferskopf mit seinen Kratern runter - und natürlich den Telegraphenweg ab Platte gefahren. Waren schöne 50km/3h. Also dann bis Samstag!


----------



## Bettina (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo Jungs,
vergesst in eurer Vorfreude bitte nicht:


			
				carboni schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtig:
> Das Tempo richtet sich nach dem Langsamsten.



 Und Carboni meint damit bestimmt auch die Langsamste  

Also, ich bringe die rote Laterne mit und wir sehen uns am Samstag!

Gruß Bettina


----------



## carboni (14. Juni 2006)

@FFreak
Ich benutze ein Fully, ein Hardtail tut es genauso, die Strecke ist mit beidem fahrbar und auf die Geschwindigkeit kommt es eh nicht an, ansonsten sehe ich beim Hardtail keinen Vorteil. Wenn du wählen kannst, fährste halt Fully am Samstag und Hardtail am Sonntag beim Marathon, dann passt es doch. ;-)

@Bettina
So haben wir das ausgemacht. Regenjacke!?

Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (14. Juni 2006)

> Regenjacke!?



nö, Sonnencreme


----------



## gfm_eisenhauer (14. Juni 2006)

hey ho, ich freue mich schon auf die Tour ...
@FFreak : fährst du eigentlich den Marathon mit ? 
ja hmm mit der Kette werd ich mir noch was einfallen lassen, wahrscheinlich werd ich mal irgendwas dazwischenbauen kabelbinder oder haargummis.

Falls es einer das passende werkzeug hat womit man das Kettenblatt entfernen kann ( das ganze inkl. Kurbel ) so möge er es mitnehmen ( ich trags auch ), weil letzten Sonntag hab ich da bööhhse erfahrungen gemacht(kette ist vom kleinsten blatt zwischen blatt und lager gerutscht( wie auch immer ) ) .

bis denne 

Richard


----------



## carboni (14. Juni 2006)

Abenteuer??? Was ist mit der Kette? Was ist mit dem Kettenblatt? Was ist mit der Kurbel?

Melde dich mal per PN!

Gruß
Achim


----------



## maifelder (14. Juni 2006)

gfm_eisenhauer schrieb:
			
		

> hey ho, ich freue mich schon auf die Tour ...
> @FFreak : fährst du eigentlich den Marathon mit ?
> ja hmm mit der Kette werd ich mir noch was einfallen lassen, wahrscheinlich werd ich mal irgendwas dazwischenbauen kabelbinder oder haargummis.
> 
> ...




Vielleicht mal ein Anti-Chainsuck montieren?

Als Chainsuck bezeichnet man ein Kettenklemmer bei dem die Kette zwischen Kettenblatt und Kettenstrebe verklemmt ist.


----------



## gfm_eisenhauer (14. Juni 2006)

hmm wo findet man sowas, ich hab das eben mal gegoogelt und da ist nix brauchbares rausgekommen. Was kostet das? 
Also die Kette war zwischen das kleinste Kettenblatt und das innen lager gefallen. ( Innenlagerfalsch  ) das wäre echt ärgerlich wenn mir das am Samstag oder am Sonntag(marathon  ) passiert.( Gibt nich immer so nette helfer wie den Erik ... ).

adé 
Richard


----------



## FFreak (15. Juni 2006)

*@ Richard:*

Have a look:

http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...8ae207b67b28&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=1






Wenn der Link nicht funzt, musste selbst mal nach dem Ringlé Teil bei HiBike suchen - die haben die Teile gerade für nen 10er im Angebot.
Viel Spaß und bis Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni (16. Juni 2006)

So. Die Strecke ist geputzt. Der Förster hat den umgestürzten Baum beseitigt, die Wege gekehrt und den Schlamm getrocknet. Der Wettergott hat schönes Wetter versprochen - denkt an die Regenjacke ;-). 

Man sieht sich.
Achim


----------



## Ralf.B (17. Juni 2006)

Hallo Achim,
muss leider kurzfristig absagen für Deine Tour. Sorry.
Ich dachte, ich schaffe es bis heute Nachmittag, aber ich muss noch länger arbeiten.
Wünsch' Euch viel Spaß heute!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## gfm_eisenhauer (17. Juni 2006)

sry ich mus auch kruzfristig absagen , bin vorgestern an der Zange übern lenker abgestiegen und meine Hand muss sich für den Marathon morgen etwas erholen.
Viel Spaß euch 

Richard


----------



## Werner (17. Juni 2006)

Hallo Achim,

sozusagen als "Ersatz" für die Absagen werden wir um 14.00 Uhr in Schierstein sein und auch ein weiterer Beinharter hat seine Teilnahme angekündigt! Lass dich überraschen!

Gruß
...Werner


----------



## carboni (17. Juni 2006)

Danke an Alle. Ich hoffe es hat euch gefallen.

Bilder -  http://www.axente.de/galleries/p2/

Gruß
Achim


----------



## gfm_eisenhauer (17. Juni 2006)

wenn ich die bilder sehe tut es mir wirklich leid nicht mitgekommen zu sein ( *heul* ) . Nächstes mal bin ich auf jeden fall dabei. 
Bis morgen ( an die die morgen in Kiedrich mitfahrn ).

gruß 
Richard


----------



## Werner (17. Juni 2006)

Hallo Achim,

schöne Runde, die du uns da zusammengesucht hast. 
Abwechslungsreich, bunt gemischt, Erfrischungsstation .....

Da fahren wir doch gerne noch öfter mit!!!

Gruß
...Werner


----------



## galli (18. Juni 2006)

Hoi!

Nach langer Clubtourabwesenheit war das für mich ein absolut gelungenes "ClubtourRevival"  
Und Dank meines guten alten (und ausnahmeweise leichten) Brodie, waren Tempo und Höhenmeter auch für meine ungeübten Knochen gut zu meistern  

Großes Lob auch nochmal für den gut organisierten "Versorgungsposten"   

seeya
galli


----------



## Mr. Hide (18. Juni 2006)

Tach auch,

also Achim, ich muss schon sagen, das war eine super geplante und fehlerfrei durchgeführte Tour 

Ich weiß gar nicht, wann ich das letzte mal eine Tour ohne technische Defekte und (gespielte) Vefahrer erlebt habe 

Weiter so!

Gruß

Helge


----------



## carboni (20. Juni 2006)

Die Strecke als Bild.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Hide (20. Juni 2006)

*Klasse gemacht*


----------



## carboni (21. Juni 2006)

Iss ja tolll! Was es alles gibt.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## carboni (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leutz,

für September ist ´ne Neuauflage mit ein wenig mehr km/hm und neuen Trails geplant, wäre schön, wenn dann die dabei sind, die dieses Mal nicht konnten. Genaue Eckdaten kommen, ich bin wieder am tüfteln. Ansonsten ´ne schöne Zeit.

Gruß
Achim


----------

